# Never realised it would be so hard..........



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

........... or stressful in getting our poo pup. :-(

We have lost another chance today of getting our puppy anytime soon, each time it becomes harder and even more of an emotional strain. Since deciding at the beginning of the summer we wanted a poo we have now missed out three times.

First, a few days after getting on a list we were informed the bitch was not infact pregnant, and we were first on the list so we would get free pick of the pups.

Second, the small litter of just four had the wrong colour / *** combination for us. Again we found we were first on the list of this CCGB registered breeder. So we walked away.

Third, today we find out that the Choc/white pup we had found from a hobby breeder, the last one she had available had to be put down last night. Devastating news this morning and so hard to tell the children tonight.

So if anyone hears of a all Choc or Choc/white male pup available, please let us know

Many thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh, sad for you and the children, I believe in fate, and I just don't think you have found the right pup yet, it will come and when it does it will be so much sweeter! 
Also maybe open up your travelling distance? Where are you from and how far would you travel?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow thats unlucky and distressing for you too. Your turn will come I am sure. When it happens you will love him all the more. But you are right thats very tough!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. It must be so disappointing for you & the kids. Where are you based?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Bless, what a difficult journey you are having. I can't imagine how hard that must have been for your children to cope with. I'm sure the perfect pup will come your way soon x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Well they always say things come in 3s, so hopefuls your forth attempt will be successful. 


Or maybe someone is trying to tell you your puppie isn't ready yet. You know what they say what's for you won't go past you. 

On another note, when we were looking for echo we were very picky wanting a black and white, the first bitch who was likely to have a litter with black and white miscarried, we were devastated, in our eyes we had jinxed it because we had told everyone about her, so the next time, we told no one till we showed up with this new wee puppy, we did the same with Delta although she wasn't planned, with her it was right place right time. 

Your puppy will come when it's time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh to get your hopes up and then be dashed. When we were looking for Mable we reserved a chocolate roan pup and it had to be put to sleep as it couldn't pass faeces, like you said upsetting for kids.
You'll probably see a litter advertised and the pups will be ready to be picked up. Will keep a look out x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Where are you based muddy paws? I might know of a litter.


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear  can't be easy especially for the kids. Your perfect puppy is out there for you. He will be worth the wait & heart ache as soon as he's yours. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We found the breeder of our two boys on www.pets4homes.co.uk which covers the whole of the UK.
Good luck!


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

Many thanks for your messages.

We live in Surrey and because we have limited ourselves to wanting a Choc boy, we are therefore more than happy to travel. The pups we have been interested in so far have been in Devon and north east of Manchester. Really don't want to go much further than a five hour drive cos of bringing the little fella back home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Puppies do fine on long drives all our girls were linconshire to glasgow.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Muddy Paws I have sent you a pm.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

really hope you find your puppy, it is hard and there can be difficult times to deal with but in the end you will get the puppy you want. there is Preloved and Pets4homes that I generally look on. hope to see a happier thread in the near future for you and ur family xxx


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

Well an exciting day in the muddy paws household today, but more of that in a mo.....

Firstly many thanks to all those who took the time and trouble to PM me with possible leads on a Choc boy. It was really appreciated, although in the end nothing came of those leads. Partially because on contacting a number of the possible leads, two came too an end when we asked for recent pictures of the available pups. At which point the breeders just stop communicating with us. Oh well.

So last Sunday whilst out the front washing the car, Sharon, my wife came running outside with iPad in hand exclaiming "look a litter of seven chocolate pups, three girls and four boys". Then what should be do, errrrrr....... contact them to see what's left, said I !!!

So a week of emails and a long phone call Thursday evening saw us and the two children off on a three hour drive up to Lincolnshire today. We were so good, insisting on seeing the paper work first - PRA / FN paperwork for both parents, KC paperwork, five generation paperwork for dad before seeing the puppies. Kids weren't too impressed with this approach though!

Best of all we had the choice of three little boys, two pure chocolate and one with the smallest of white on his two back feet, a tiny white tip on his tail and a small white bib. How would we decide? Well in the end we didn't have to, he choose us. Having placed all three on the floor in front of is, two just sat there and one little fella walked around in a circle sniffing each of our shoes. Then with my daughter sitting on the floor, scrambled up on to her lap, had a sniff, cuddle and promptly fell a sleep. That was it we had our puppy. All of this taking place after the breeder had left us in the room with the puppies, to see what we thought.

So that's it, Oakley as he has been named will be here at home just fourteen days from now, as he is nearly six weeks old.

OK, now it's time to really get our act together, as we said we wouldn't puppy proof the home or garden until we had one confirmed, wouldn't buy anything, which after our three previous failures as been the right thing to do. So guess what? Were off shopping tomorrow!

Needless to say we are all over the moon and on a high tonight. Can't wait for the next two weeks to pass us by.

Will post some photos in the next day or so.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oakley is a very lucky puppy and you set an example to puppy wanters everywhere of how to be patient and the right pup will come to you. Congratulations!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Good things come to those who wait  

Congratulations on finding your perfect puppy and have the most fantastic time shopping - I loved that part!!

Which boy did you go for? A solid choc or choc and white? Can't wait to see a picture of him  

Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely, hopefully the next couple of weeks will go quickly for you and your family.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, I bet your daughter was beside herself when he climbed into her lap, how sweet. Look forward to seeing pictures of little Oakley soon. (got the impression it was the one with the white bits, am I right?)


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> . (got the impression it was the one with the white bits, am I right?)


I got that impression too from the in-depth description, Dawn! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

SO pleased to hear your wonderful news!  I too am curious as to which one you went for (though like Dawn, I have a sneaky feeling it was the one with white bits too!  ) Whichever one, he is lucky to be coming home with such a lovely family who will adore him.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you found your pup. Yea we had a long wait to. We put a deposit down in last Oct, but a few of our breeders bitches didnt take. They went into heat but nothing happen. It was frustrating.... But in the end we did get our pup and so did you....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love how Oakley chose you. So sweet. And so exciting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

Fooled you!

No not the one with the white bits. Although when we arrived, the breeder said to us I think I know which one you are going to pick because he is my favourite, which in fact turned out to be the white tipped one.

No, he and one of the other pure Choc boys just sat on the floor behind our legs and didn't move. The other pure Choc boy (well apart from the tiniest hint of white on his chin) was the only one to go round all four sets of shoes having a sniff. 

After our previous disappointments it was so nice to be in a position were the puppy chose us.

For some reason accessing this forum on my iPad through tapatalk will not let my upload any pics, so will try and grab moment later to switch the PC on and do it from there.

Now what time do the shops open?!...........


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So pleased for you, the time will fly by....it was meant to be . Your kids will be thrilled when it's time for him to come home x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

So pleased for you that you have found Oakley  How cute that he climbed onto your daughters lap and fell asleep. PERFECT!! x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha, you DID fool me, was so sure it was going to be him! 

Whatever his colour, the fact that he chose YOU makes him the perfect pup for you. 

Enjoy your shopping, (I LOVED that bit!!!! )

Looking forward to seeing pics of little Oakley when you get a moment.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely story, I'm sorry for your failed attempts, but so delighted you finally found the right choccy cockapoo for you. Two weeks will sail by so quickly and before you know it, you'll have Oakley home, lovely name too.


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

So here are a few pictures, not great as they have been taken with mobile devices and whilst we were all very excited. In fact in some pictures he even looks black.













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CockapooLife (Sep 29, 2013)

Lovely pictures, what a cutie x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Little cutie pie x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable!! So happy for you and your family! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He looks like a real sweetheart and it is easy to see the whole family dotes on him, lucky pup indeed!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So cute! That's what I'm saying. I can envision a chocolate filler mashed between these two. He is totally gorgeous. Can't wait to see how he grows.


----------

